# Cures for Vampirism: Help!



## Creamsteak (Feb 6, 2002)

Came up last night that while still running my normal campaign that a character became afflicted with vampirism. The PC's want to cure it of the character and I don't have any problem with that, but how should I do it? I need an answer by Thursday, and its Wednesday right now... Help!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 6, 2002)

Well, by "afflicted with vampirism", do you mean they were slain by a vampire's energy drain attack and arose 1d4 days after burial as a vampire spawn?

In that case, you need to kill them again and use _Resurrection_ or _True Resurrection_.  _Raise Dead_ won't cut it.

-Hyp.


----------



## Turlogh (Feb 6, 2002)

Some kind of resurrection spell might work.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 6, 2002)

*Silly Roleplayer*

Doesn't he know that vampirism is a positive thing? Bah! Non- powergamers make me sick!


----------



## Trellian (Feb 6, 2002)

In a recent copy of the Dragon Magazine (doesn't remember which), a magical dagger called the Deitus Dagger could bring vampires back to life. If you hit them with a 20, they had to make a fortitude save to remain vampires. I don't remember the save, but undead generally have low fortitude saves.


----------



## DWARF (Feb 6, 2002)

So you have a PC that's afflicted with Vamparism... and a comrade wants to help?

That's *EASY!*
Stake through the heart
Direct sunlight
Cut off his head, rip off his ears and stuff his mouth with garlic
Submerge him in running water
Cover him in holy water

Ohhh..... you meant a way to get rid of the vampirism that WOULDN'T kill him....  Oh well.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 6, 2002)

Really bad vampire movie I saw once had the newly infected vampires' father (a vet) give her a full blood transfusion and wow she became human again!

Otherwise Resurrection or Wish

Or you could create some other unique method eg submersion in a vat of lemon tea...


----------



## MythandLore (Feb 6, 2002)

Resurrection, True Resurrection, Miracle or Wish would likely work.


----------



## Sammael99 (Feb 6, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Came up last night that while still running my normal campaign that a character became afflicted with vampirism. The PC's want to cure it of the character and I don't have any problem with that, but how should I do it? I need an answer by Thursday, and its Wednesday right now... Help! *




Creamsteak,

I suspect that you not only want the "official" ways to solve this but maybe also campaign ideas ? In order to suggest interest quests or ideas to solve Vampirism, we'd need to know a bit more : 

Did your PC contract vampirism through the normal means (ie. dying at the hands of a vampire) or is it campaign specific ?

Do you consider your infected PC to be irredeemably Chaotic Evil until he's cured or killed or do you play with the idea of him progressively losing control, etc.

Is the player of the infected PC rolling a new character already, do you want him to contribute to the quest to bring him back, etc. ?


----------



## Dinkeldog (Feb 6, 2002)

Traditionally, if you could kill the master vampire by dawn of that night, you could reverse the vampirism.

That's not canon, though.


----------



## Chris Coulter (Feb 6, 2002)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *Really bad vampire movie I saw once had the newly infected vampires' father (a vet) give her a full blood transfusion and wow she became human again!
> *




That'll be Near Dark if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 6, 2002)

All the above but this is a good plot for an adventure.  I would let the player slowly be affected by the vampirism, minuses during the day, adding the template at night.  Rolling a save everyday or become one.  Rolling a save against the hunger or start biting the other players.  

Your real problem is he has become chaotic evil!  (If you play it that way).  I would use a flow chart with the end result being CE and steps to it, have the player roll a save everyday if he fails moves one step closer.  

Create a side adventure, a shrine, well or spring that has the ability to cure the player (if they can make it in time) and run it.  It becomes the players have to help their party member, they have to deal with someone that may be seeing the changes as a good thing.  No big monster other than the player and the journey.


----------



## Comert (Feb 6, 2002)

I think the vampire player should make his mortal friends vampires as well so they can spread a blood frenzy all over the city/country side whatever. A band of adventurer vampires would be quite formidable and might be fun to roleplay.


----------



## Happiest_Sadist (Feb 6, 2002)

If you want gods involved, there are two or three gods who could do somethin about vampirisim.  Pelor, Nerull, and Vecna.  A possibility is to make a bargain with an evil deity.  He might let the charachter get rid of his vampirisim by infecting innocents.  Or a group of cultists might want to craft a powerful necromantic item that needs vampire blood.  The crafting of the item would rob the power from the vampire, leaving them human.  The only problem is the destruction they could make with that object.  Do the charachters let them succeed"?


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Feb 6, 2002)

Oh, yes, I'm _certain_ Vecna could do something about it... 

I remember an old vampie movie (one of the Peter Cushing/Christopher Lee ones) where van Helsing got bitten by one of Dracula's vampiric femmes. He cured himself by cauterizing the wound (almost as soon as he was bitten) with a red-hot iron poker, then dousing the burn with holy water.

Not only did it work, but there was no scarring, either!


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 7, 2002)

Uber spells can be boring, I'm opting for the quest example. Either a Diety enspired one (if the players go looking for godly help) or a unique place to use to revive him (but they will have to sacrifice something more important than a +5 vorpal bastard sword with intelligent properties from hell).


----------

